# Advocaat: sorpreso che Strootman sia alla Roma, meglio al Man Utd



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Advocaat, ex allenatore del PSV ha dichiarato che "Strootman è un vero professionista" aggiungendo " sono sorpreso che non sia andato a giocare in un top club ma in una squadra di basso livello. Non credo che rimarrà alla Roma ancora per molto, se continuerà a questo livello, essendo di categoria superiore, dovrà andare in una squadra del calibro del Manchester United"...

Contenti i tifosi della Roma per l'immagine internazionale che hanno...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Dove sei [MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION] ??


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ma Advocat è il ct dell'Olanda?  non è Van gahl?


----------



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Advocat è il ct dell'Olanda?  non è Van gahl?



Si si... L'articolo era scritto con i piedi... Advocaat lo era stato fino al 2004... Forse volevano dire ex allenatore del PSV, corretto...


----------



## prebozzio (19 Dicembre 2013)

Per un centrocampista come Strootman la serie A è il campionato più difficile in assoluto. Nel suo processo di crescita, un paio di stagioni alla Roma non possono che farlo crescere moltissimo. E tra l'altro, giocassero un Man U-Roma non sono sicuro vincerebbero i red devils...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2013)

Se giocassero domani,la Roma rifilierebbe tre o quattro pere al Man UTD.


----------



## Aldo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Una notizia di due tre mesi fa. Advocaat in 40 anni di carriera non è mai riuscito ad allenare una squadra di "basso livello" come la Roma.

Cosa ti ha fatto scegliere la Roma? È vero che ti ha chiamato Garcia?
"Quando ho saputo dell'interesse della Roma ero appena tornato in Olanda e ho voluto parlare con l'allenatore, era un fattore importante. Sapevo che la Roma è un club blasonato, ma negli ultimi anni ha fatto meno bene. Ho parlato col mister 5-6 volte dei suoi piani, a quel punto mi sono convinto che volevo la Roma e nessun'altra. Il fatto che Galliani dica che sia stato un grande colpo mi fa piacere ed è la prova che la squadra sta facendo bene"

Volevo giocare con giocatori di classe mondiale come Totti e De Rossi e mostrare ciò che valgo.

Giorni fa è arrivata anche un'offerta di 35 mln del M.U. rifiutata da Roma e Strootman, ha detto che è felice alla Roma e vuole rimanerci a lungo.

I tifosi sono contenti dell'immagine internazionale della Roma. Oggi le big europee fanno le tournée in America, dove il calcio si sta diffondendo, e siamo contenti della grande figura fatta quest'anno negli USA, la maggior parte è merito nostro, ma la pessima figura fatta dalle altre squadre Italiane negli USA, ha contribuito ad aumentare il nostro prestigio.

La International Federation of Football History & Statistics ha detto che nel 2012 Francesco Totti è il calciatore più popolare in Europa, più popolare di C.Ronaldo e di Messi, giocatori che hanno vinto tanto. adesso vediamo cosa dicono per il 2013.

Il fatto che il calciatore più popolare d'europa sia un giocatore che ha solo giocato nella Roma, la dice lunga sulla reale immagine internazionale della Roma e su quella che voi pensate, sperate che sia.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2013)

Io in estate lo sponsorizzavo molto allo United, era perfetto per loro e mi sorprende si siano persi via (alla fine inutilmente) mezza estate su Alcantara quando il colpaccio sarebbe stato l'olandese.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Una notizia di due tre mesi fa. Advocaat in 40 anni di carriera non è mai riuscito ad allenare una squadra di "basso livello" come la Roma.
> 
> Cosa ti ha fatto scegliere la Roma? È vero che ti ha chiamato Garcia?
> "Quando ho saputo dell'interesse della Roma ero appena tornato in Olanda e ho voluto parlare con l'allenatore, era un fattore importante. Sapevo che la Roma è un club blasonato, ma negli ultimi anni ha fatto meno bene. Ho parlato col mister 5-6 volte dei suoi piani, a quel punto mi sono convinto che volevo la Roma e nessun'altra. Il fatto che Galliani dica che sia stato un grande colpo mi fa piacere ed è la prova che la squadra sta facendo bene"
> ...


Più che Totti e la sua immagine, contano i trofei vinti. La Roma da quello che so conta 0 trofei internazionali, visto che la Coppa delle Fiere non è omologata dalla Uefa e conta come un Birra Moretti o un Trofeo Tim qualsiasi.


----------



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io in estate lo sponsorizzavo molto allo United, era perfetto per loro e mi sorprende si siano persi via (alla fine inutilmente) mezza estate su Alcantara quando il colpaccio sarebbe stato l'olandese.



Fellaini 33 milioni... 

Non male questo manager da 6 milioni di euro all'anno per 6 anni...


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Fellaini 33 milioni...
> 
> Non male questo manager da 6 milioni di euro all'anno per 6 anni...



Fellaini era un fedelissimo di Moyes, come acquisto in sè ci sta assolutamente! Ma andava preso anche questo Strootman, perfetto per il calcio inglese e per come lo United intepreta calcio da un'era. Alcantara volevano prendere, uno che con il calcio inglese non c'entra una mazza! Ma neanche con la storia e la filosofia United!

Immaginatevi Strooman e Moyes tra i mediani in rosa, il centrocampo avrebbe fatto un bel upgrade.


----------



## Frikez (19 Dicembre 2013)

Notizia vecchia, ora sicuramente non parlerebbe dello United vedendo in che condizioni sono messi..comunque non sono così sicuro che gli inglesi l'abbiano trattato la scorsa estate.


----------



## Serginho (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ha completamente ragione, la Roma non conta nulla a livello internazionale e forse pure nazionale


----------



## Doctore (19 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Una notizia di due tre mesi fa. Advocaat in 40 anni di carriera non è mai riuscito ad allenare una squadra di "basso livello" come la Roma.
> 
> Cosa ti ha fatto scegliere la Roma? È vero che ti ha chiamato Garcia?
> "Quando ho saputo dell'interesse della Roma ero appena tornato in Olanda e ho voluto parlare con l'allenatore, era un fattore importante. Sapevo che la Roma è un club blasonato, ma negli ultimi anni ha fatto meno bene. Ho parlato col mister 5-6 volte dei suoi piani, a quel punto mi sono convinto che volevo la Roma e nessun'altra. Il fatto che Galliani dica che sia stato un grande colpo mi fa piacere ed è la prova che la squadra sta facendo bene"
> ...


Sempre sulla difensiva anche quando non c'e ne motivo...
Se vuoi ti dico senza problemi che il milan a livello internazionale non conta nulla ora...la Roma non ha mai contato nulla(perche è stata sfortunata a non avere un presidente ultramiliardario,perchè ha una mentalità provinciale che non va oltre al derby ecc...)
Magari fra 10 anni la roma avrà 10 champions in bacheca e sarai tu stesso a dire che la Roma non ha mai contato nulla a livello internazionale in passato.


----------



## Sesfips (19 Dicembre 2013)

In Italia sono 3 le squadre che contano a livello nazionale e internazionale. Penso non ci sia neanche bisogno di dire quali sono.
Figuriamoci quanto può valere la Roma che ha 3 scudetti in croce. Per loro e i laziali conta solo "Er Derby", se perdono quello la stagione è finita. Pensano da provinciali e provinciali, molto probabilmente, sono.


----------



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ripassino veloce di storia recente del calcio? Fa male persino a me rivederlo... Ma poi mi viene in mente che la vincemmo noi quell'anno battendo anche loro... Bei tempi...


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ripassino veloce di storia recente del calcio? Fa male persino a me rivederlo... Ma poi mi viene in mente che la vincemmo noi quell'anno battendo anche loro... Bei tempi...



Gli inglesi con 3 squadre su 4 convinti di vincerla...Milan che sconfisse MU e Reds...eh si davvero bei tempi, pochi anni ed è cambiato tutto...certo le rosicate made in UK quell'anno furono impagabili!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io in estate lo sponsorizzavo molto allo United, era perfetto per loro e mi sorprende si siano persi via (alla fine inutilmente) mezza estate su Alcantara quando il colpaccio sarebbe stato l'olandese.



.


----------



## Aldo (20 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ripassino veloce di storia recente del calcio? Fa male persino a me rivederlo... Ma poi mi viene in mente che la vincemmo noi quell'anno battendo anche loro... Bei tempi...



Molte volte tendiamo a dare molta importanza a cose belle di poca importanza, e poca a cose brutte molto importanti, perchè siamo fatti cosi tutti, ci piacciono le belle cose, i successi.

Il passato non va dimenticato, a me hanno insegnato che va diviso in due quello bello, e quello brutto. Quello bello va onorato nel presente, quello brutto serve per non fare gli stessi errori nel presente.
Ciò che conta è il presente ed il futuro, prima il presente dopo il futuro, il passato ormai è passato non c'è più.
Roma è stata la città più importante, più ricca, più bella, ecc, per 1000 anni, oggi molta gente sta male a Roma. Los Angeles non avrà mai il prestigio di Roma, ma oggi chi vive li, sta meglio di chi vive a Roma, e questo è quello che conta purtroppo. 
Il Milan è una squadra che ha vinto tanto lo sappiamo tutti, è giusto che i titoli siano l'orgoglio dei tifosi del Milan, come i Romani sono orgogliosi di quello che è stata la loro città.
Due bellissimi passati, molto difficili da onorare nel presente, grande gloria nel passato equivale a portare un'eredità pesante nel presente. Un passato che oggi il Milan non sta riuscendo ad onorare (questo è importante purtroppo per voi), e il fatto di avere una storia vincente alle spalle, non lo rende immune alla sconfitta (posso pure perdere, tanto guarda quanto ho vinto), ma amplifica le sconfitte, le rende ancora più pesanti.

Oggi dopo meta stagione, la Roma ha il doppio dei punti del Milan, questo è ciò che conta, il fatto che il Milan abbia molti più titoli della Roma, oggi non fa altro che aumentare la nostra vittoria, perchè oggi abbiamo precisamente il doppio dei punti del club più titolato al Mondo.

Al di là del calcio, spero che questo pensiero vi sia di aiuto anche nella vita, perchè ci ho speso almeno 10 minuti per scriverlo.


----------



## Aldo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sempre sulla difensiva anche quando non c'e ne motivo...
> Se vuoi ti dico senza problemi che il milan a livello internazionale non conta nulla ora...la Roma non ha mai contato nulla(perche è stata sfortunata a non avere un presidente ultramiliardario,perchè ha una mentalità provinciale che non va oltre al derby ecc...)
> Magari fra 10 anni la roma avrà 10 champions in bacheca e sarai tu stesso a dire che la Roma non ha mai contato nulla a livello internazionale in passato.



Ci sei quasi, quindi tu mi stai dicendo che squadre come Benfica, Celtic, Feyenoord, Nottingham Forest, PSV, Stella Rossa, O. Marsiglia, ecc, in europa contano più di Manchester city, PSG, Arsenal, ecc.


----------



## Lalas (20 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ci sei quasi, quindi tu mi stai dicendo che squadre come Benfica, Celtic, Feyenoord, Nottingham Forest, PSV, Stella Rossa, O. Marsiglia, ecc, in europa contano più di Manchester city, PSG, Arsenal, ecc.



Tutte quelle che hai citato in europa contano più della Roma, direi che è lapalissiano.


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Una notizia di due tre mesi fa. Advocaat in 40 anni di carriera non è mai riuscito ad allenare una squadra di "basso livello" come la Roma.
> 
> Cosa ti ha fatto scegliere la Roma? È vero che ti ha chiamato Garcia?
> "Quando ho saputo dell'interesse della Roma ero appena tornato in Olanda e ho voluto parlare con l'allenatore, era un fattore importante. Sapevo che la Roma è un club blasonato, ma negli ultimi anni ha fatto meno bene. Ho parlato col mister 5-6 volte dei suoi piani, a quel punto mi sono convinto che volevo la Roma e nessun'altra. Il fatto che Galliani dica che sia stato un grande colpo mi fa piacere ed è la prova che la squadra sta facendo bene"
> ...



Vabeh.....lo sai come diciamo a Roma no?


----------



## Doctore (20 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ci sei quasi, quindi tu mi stai dicendo che squadre come Benfica, Celtic, Feyenoord, Nottingham Forest, PSV, Stella Rossa, O. Marsiglia, ecc, in europa contano più di Manchester city, PSG, Arsenal, ecc.


il manchster city in europa vale 0...il psg è ancora da valutare.
L arsenal è una squadra importante che ha sempre ottenuto risultati importanti.
Le squadre citate prima hanno una ''storia'' ma finisce li(un po come l attuale milan)...Non voglio essere cattivo ma la roma non ha nemmeno quella al momento.
Se la roma fra 15 anni ha 10 champions tutto quello che ci siamo detti va a farsi benedire.


Il benfica è arrivata in finale in uefa e ha ottenuto ottimi risultati negli ultimi anni in campo internazionale.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2013)

La Roma oggi non è per nulla inferiore allo UTD anzi, ma un conto è giocare all'Old Trafford, tra le fila dei Red Devils, in Premier; un conto all'Olimpico nella Roma, nella nefasta serie A.


----------



## Lalas (20 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La International Federation of Football History & Statistics ha detto che nel 2012 Francesco Totti è il calciatore più popolare in Europa, più popolare di C.Ronaldo e di Messi, giocatori che hanno vinto tanto. adesso vediamo cosa dicono per il 2013.



Ah, dal vangelo secondo IFFHS! Sono andato per curiosità a dare un'occhiata, l'anno che ha vinto Totti al secondo posto c'era Del Piero, al terzo Ronaldo, al quarto Berbatov e al quinto Arda Turan

L'anno prima fu invece Berbatov ad aggiudicarsi l'ambito premio, davanti a Ronaldo e Turan.

L'anno ancora prima c'è stata gloria anche per il celeberrimo Turan però, e il fatto che il calciatore più popolare d'europa nel 2009 fosse un giocatore che aveva giocato sono nel Galatasaray (salvo la parentesi di un anno nel temibile Vestel Manisaspor), la dice lunga sulla reale immagine internazionale del Galatasaray.


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> ...



Da un punto di vista psicologico direi che è molto più facile ricordare le vittorie piuttosto che le sconfitte, a meno che queste non siano delle catastrofi bibliche. Da un punto di vista filosofico invece affermerei che l'unica cosa che conta è il qui e ora, non esiste ieri e non esiste domani, esiste solo l'adesso.

Questo però non ci deve far dimenticare chi siamo, da dove veniamo, che cosa stiamo facendo, dove stiamo andando... 

Come i romani sono fierissimi che 2000 anni fa erano i padroni del mondo conosciuto, gli americani lo sono oggi e i cinesi lo saranno domani anche noi, nel nostro piccolo, ci aggrappiamo alle nostre vittorie recenti per "coccolarci" un po'...

Condivido il tuo discorso sul peso dell'eredità ma se parlo di Milan non sto parlando di 2000 o di 25 anni fa e per quanto mi dia l'orticaria dirlo negli ultimi 10 anni abbiamo giocato 3 finali di Champions e di queste ne abbiamo vinte 2 e negli ultimi 5 anni siamo l'unica squadra italiana ad aver sempre giocato gli ottavi di Champions.

Anche a fine anni '90 abbiamo avuto pesanti cali di rendimento, sia in Italia che in Europa, ma da lì ci siamo risollevati relativamente velocemente e siamo tornati a vincere la massima competizione in Europa, cosa che la Roma non ha fatto mai e non farà nemmeno quest'anno.

Venendo proprio alla Roma, squadra per cui ho una simpatia immensa da sempre (ho persino avuto la fortuna di scambiare 2 parole di venerazione ad un timidissimo Totti nel lontano '98) e per cui quest'anno mi sto rallegrando per gli ottimi e sorprendenti risultati, non mi innalzerei a grandi trionfalismi a metà dicembre per avere " il doppio dei punti del Milan". Capisco che sia un'ottima cosa ma purtroppo questa cosa non dà né trofei né particolare prestigio internazionale.

Il miglior quinquennio della Roma in Europa negli ultimi 20 anni è stato dal 2006 al 2011 giocando 2 quarti di Champions, 2 ottavi di Champions e i sedicesimi di Europa League; noi tifosi del Milan un quinquennio simile lo stiamo vivendo dal post Champions 2007 e per noi è un mezzo fallimento, come lo sarebbe per Manchester United, Real Madrid, Barcellona, Bayern.. perciò non andrei a parlare di Benfica, Celtic, Nottingham Forest, ecc. ecc. 

Nemmeno me la prenderei molto se uno straniero dicesse che la Roma non è un top club come il Manchester United che dopo aver vinto la Champions 2008 negli ultimi 5 anni ha giocato 2 finali, 1 quarto, 1 ottavo di Champions e 1 ottavo di Europa League; la Roma l'ultima finale di Champions l'ha vista 30 anni fa...


----------



## sebastianotedesco (22 Dicembre 2013)

Pensavo che Kevin potesse realmente vestire la maglia rossonera.


----------



## Aldo (24 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> ...



Non ti sto dicendo di cancellare il passato, ma che il presente è molto più importante del passato.

E' vero che per il Milan mi stai parlando di un passato molto recente, ma così come oggi non ci sono più le persone che hanno fatto grande Roma, non ci sono neanche più le persone che hanno fatto grande il Milan nel passato recente.

Io Europeo se mi parlano di Atletico Madrid, vado in Spagna e vedo che ha 47 punti che sono tantissimi, sopra il Real che ha anche lui tanti punti, quindi penso, anzi sono sicuro che è una grande squadra, non mi interessa quanti scudetti ha vinto, quanti CL ecc. 
Atletico Madrid è un club molto più ambizioso, più importante, più famoso, ecc... Del Nottingham anche se ha vinto due CL.

Quando hanno fatto i sorteggi di CL, la reazione dei tifosi dell'Atletico quando sono usciti contro il Milan non è stata:
-Siamo usciti contro il club più titolato al mondo, ci è andata veramente male, speriamo che non ci fanno tanti gol.

ma hanno esultato, sanno di essere superiori, sanno che dovranno vincere, e se verranno eliminati per loro sarà un grande fallimento, mentre per il Milan non sarà fallimento uscire contro l'Atletico.


----------



## Aldo (24 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il manchster city in europa vale 0...il psg è ancora da valutare.
> L arsenal è una squadra importante che ha sempre ottenuto risultati importanti.
> Le squadre citate prima hanno una ''storia'' ma finisce li(un po come l attuale milan)...Non voglio essere cattivo ma la roma non ha nemmeno quella al momento.
> Se la roma fra 15 anni ha 10 champions tutto quello che ci siamo detti va a farsi benedire.
> ...



PSG, M.C. , Barcellona, e B.M. , sono i favoriti a vincere la CL, altro che valgono 0, 0 valgono per te.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Dicembre 2013)

Sì ma strootman quando è andato alla Roma mica era ancora iniziato il campionato. State facendo bene, ma bastano 3 mesi per rendervi una squadra vista meglio rispetto al Milan, che è la squadra italiana con più presenze in champions league negli ultimi 10/15 anni?


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Dicembre 2013)

Non credo che la roma possa paragonarsi, a livello di immagine Europea e mondiale, al Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non ti sto dicendo di cancellare il passato, ma che il presente è molto più importante del passato.
> 
> E' vero che per il Milan mi stai parlando di un passato molto recente, ma così come oggi non ci sono più le persone che hanno fatto grande Roma, non ci sono neanche più le persone che hanno fatto grande il Milan nel passato recente.
> 
> ...



Ovvio che conti più il presente, ma in 3 mesi non puoi cancellare una vita da grande squadra. Suvvia, non esageriamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non credo che la roma possa paragonarsi, a livello di immagine Europea e mondiale, al Milan.



Ma questo neanche tra 50 anni.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> ....



Dai, Aldo, il presente conta (infatti tutti critichiamo Galliani che vive nel passato e si culla sulle vittorie di questi 28 anni), però il passato non lo puoi cancellare nel giro di qualche stagione. Anche secondo me l'Atletico è la grande favorita nel confronto, ma tu pensi che il Milan non abbia ancora appeal nonostante il periodo nero? I biglietti per la trasferta di San Siro sono andati esauriti in un attimo e sarà il più grande esodo di tifosi dell'Atletico in una trasferta europea (4/5 mila persone).


----------



## Doctore (24 Dicembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> PSG, M.C. , Barcellona, e B.M. , sono i favoriti a vincere la CL, altro che valgono 0, 0 valgono per te.


il manch city e psg valgono 0...non hanno dimostrato nulla al momento in europa.


----------

